# Gibson is a Delta therapy dog!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats you guys!! What an accomplishment! 

Hope Gibby enjoyed his special dinner!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations. I am very happy for you.
I have four Therapy pets.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations. That's quite an accomplishemt for a youngster. Well done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful. You should be so proud of yourself and Gibby.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is so awesome! I love therapy animals they do sooo much good!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is fabulous! All your training has paid off - you and Gibby will do wonderful work.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOOHOOO! Congrats!!!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, congrats!! I didn't even know there were two levels but it's very impressive that he tested at the complex level while still so young. You must be so proud. I might start a separate thread soon but do you have any advice on training to be a therapy dog? My pup is 5 months and we've done beginning and intermediate obedience classes but nothing geared towards therapy dogs. Any advice/links would be appreciated. 

Great job to you and Gibby. You both earned the steak and ice cream  Congrats!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Way to go! Therapy dogs are incredible.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations! You guys will make a great team.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great and rewarding journey you are beginning! Good job Gibson!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! I know how difficult it is! Selka passed the complex level also. and they were very strict!!!!

I know you will really enjoy doing the therapy visits! we loved them.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Kris.......just got back from a little R&R and got your post. We are SOOOO happy for your accomplishments with (my Godson) Gibby. I know the special relationship you two have with eachother and that can only lead to a special career for Gibby and the chance for you to experience it. Dogs are great companions that show their unconditional love for us but you are going to know bring it up a notch by allowing your precious Gib to unconditionally love others. Too bad we have we have 5000 miles between cause I'm thinking a big hug for both of you. We couldn't be more proud right now.
thanks for sharing him with those who need to heal.....
Jerry and Harley


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

goldengirl09 said:


> Wow, congrats!! I didn't even know there were two levels but it's very impressive that he tested at the complex level while still so young. You must be so proud. I might start a separate thread soon but do you have any advice on training to be a therapy dog? My pup is 5 months and we've done beginning and intermediate obedience classes but nothing geared towards therapy dogs. Any advice/links would be appreciated.
> 
> Great job to you and Gibby. You both earned the steak and ice cream  Congrats!


Thanks! Yes, I'm proud that we passed at the complex level. But I'm looking at this pass as a learner's permit more than a full-on license to drive. Gibby, as gentle, sweet, and well mannered as he is, is still so young, and although he is never out of control crazy, he does still get wiggly and excited in new, stimulating situations, and isn't truly ready to work at complex levels.  

A really awesome CPDT trainer/Delta evaluator told me when Gibby was young, to shoot for the complex level as our goal and suggested that I go ahead and take the test as soon as I thought Gibby was ready - as in, ready to PASS at complex level, even if he's not ready to WORK in complex levels. This is because until now, the places we can train at and expose him to is limited (wherever public places will accept dogs), but now with this Delta registration, more training opportunities have opened up for us (being able to visit nursing homes and start working in easy situations). So the new training opportunities and the experience we'll gain, that's what I'm really excited about. 
The trainer also passed with his dog at 1, and said Bonnie wasn't anywhere near ready to work in complex areas. He worked slowly up to a more and more difficult level and now at 4 years old, Bonnie works in very complex situations and is also a crisis response dog. I want to eventually be able to have Gibby work with autistic children. But for now, it's going to be visiting sweet old ladies at the senior apartments and nursing homes. 

I'm just not qualified yet to give you lots of tips and advice, because we're just starting out ourselves, but I can tell you some things that helped us PREPARE for the evaluation. 
* Take your puppy EVERYWHERE!* Hardware stores, front of supermarkets, outdoor malls, car dealerships, office supply stores... I've also recently discovered that hotel lobbies are a great places to take the puppy and walk around. I wish I thought of it earlier when he was younger. Also, sit outside of Starbucks or restaurants with outdoor seating and practice down-stays and staying settled in public. Also, wherever you go, tell EVERYONE that you're training your little guy for therapy work. As soon as someone started petting Gibby and said how handsome he is or how well behaved he is, I immediately said to them, "He's in training to be a therapy dog to work with children in hosptals." I think saying that out loud really helped me keep focused and be aware of how we handle ourselves in public and helps me to be proactive with Gibby. Another plus, once people hear that your puppy is in training, they tend to tone down their "OMG! PUPPY!!!" screams and are more respectful when you tell them you'd like the dog to stay calm and not jumping while they greet him. They do pay him more attention to you and the dog, but in a more "awwww, what a great therapy dog he'll be" kind of way rather than "woohoo, puppy!" That helps the puppy learn that interactions with people are gentle and sweet rather than super duper excited jumping and playing. Therapy dogs DO need to get used to all kinds of different people, including excitable, loud ones, but initially, it does help to have people pet and love on him in a more gentler manner.

Continue taking classes if you can. Gibby has now completed 7 classes (pretty much non stop since he was 9 weeks old.) I love classes. It's such a bonding experience and helps keep me from getting too lazy with training.

Another important thing, since you'll be asking a lot of the puppy out in public (good manners and focus), be sure to give the puppy lots of opportunities to be a puppy and do doggy stuff. Gibby gets off leash walks, hikes, trips to the lake, beach, playdates... I let him roll in mud and dig at the fields, and run and sniff and shred stuff, chase birds... you know, just be a dog. We also play A LOT together to build that strong bond.

Hope this helps a little. Go to Delta Society or other local affiliate groups and look up working teams in your area. Contact them, meet with them, ask them if you can come watch them work. They're going to help you so much.

Good luck!


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations! I am hoping to go this route with Magoo too! I am taking him for his CGC soon. I have been a little lazy with training over the summer with having the kids around and so much to do, but we are going to get right backon track soon!

How long did it take to get someone from Delta to come and test your dog since you contacted them? Was it a long wait?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Gibby both! A wonderful accomplishment for such a youngster.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! That test can be tough and you did it  Gibby deserved his steak for sure


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You must be so proud of Gibby!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations for both of you!  That's awesome!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow!!! Congrats to you both! I too hope to go that route with our new puppy....thanks for the advice of how to begin!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

A big congrats! I've heard Delta can be one of the "toughies" as far as therapy dog testing programs go--that's awesome for a young dog to pass, and pass at the complex level!

I can't think of a better way of showing the joys of purebred ownership and responsible dog training to the public than through therapy dog volunteer work. Mac passed through Therapy Dogs International in mid-September but by the time the paperwork was processed and ID card arrived in the mail, it was time for renewals for 2010 so we're going to start our visits next year--I'm looking forward to it, and I know she will too!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Kris and Gibby
I'm so happy to read about your accomplishments with Gibby and Delta. I have to apologize for not visiting GRF lately but, sure was happy to read this post. I have been working in the grooming industry, trying to keep up with Harleys therapy assignments, and keeping up with family needs. I thought retirement was easier......Please do tell me where Gibby will be visiting and with what kind of population, he must be good at what he does to qualify for the difficult situations but just by knowing the work and love you put into your dog that's a "no brainer" for him.
Kris.........I have a new email, the day after I retired I went back with a flash drive to save my personal stuff on the PC.....GONE. please keep in contact. More pics of the gang too! [email protected].

*SO PROUD OF MY GODSON*


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! I am amazed what young goldens can learn to do.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! He is really young to be a Therapy dog! I hope that Tess will become a Therapydog, too. She's still doing Obedience classes, but we'll get there!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations! You should be very proud, it takes a lot of hard work on both ends of the leash


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats! 

We're trying to work towards this too! Lucy has been doing classes since she was 10 weeks old.  I loved your advice. I'm going to take a lot of it and put it into action!!


----------

